# Secondo problema da neofita - Installazione server X

## walterino

Salve a tutti,

dopo aver ricevuto i grandiosi aiuti dei più esperti (che ancora voglio ringraziare) e dopo aver preso la giusta "mazziata" per non aver utilizzato il forum nella maniera più consona, eccomi nuovamente a richiedere l'intervento di chi ne sa più di me per risolvere una serie di problemi legati all'installazione e configurazione dell'interfaccia grafica.

Premetto che sono arrivato ad avere un sistema funzionante con Gentoo seguendo la guida al http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?style=printable&full=1 e i consigli che mi sono stati dati nel mio precendente messaggio sul forum.

In questo momento sto cercando disperatamente di intallare il server X. Per fare ciò ho cercato di seguire pedissequamente la guida http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml, arrivando senza grossi problemi al punto 2.9:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Codice 2.9: Reinizializzare le variabili d'ambiente
> 
> # env-update
> ...

 

A questo punto iniziano una serie di complicazioni.

Ho provato a lanciare il comando  *Quote:*   

> startx

  Di seguito parte di ciò che mi compare a video (vi elenco la parte finale):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (EE) Failed to load module "nouveau" (module does not exist, 0)
> 
> (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)
> ...

 

Vi informo che al momento il file /etc/make.conf risulta compilato in questo modo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> INPUT_DEVICE="evdev synaptics"
> 
> VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau"
> ...

 

Inoltre, quello che capisco è che in questa fase dell'installazione non risulta presente il file  *Quote:*   

> /etc/X11/xorg.conf

 .

Anche utilizzando il comando *Quote:*   

> X -configure

 , non mi viene generato il file xorg.conf. Queste alcune delle righe di mi compaiono a video dopo aver lanciato tale comando:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Current version of pixman: 0.20.2
> 
> Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting, (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational, (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknow.
> ...

 

Chi sa darmi qualche dritta per aiutarmi a risolvere? E' così compleso installare il server X su gentoo?  :Smile: 

Grazie

----------

## k01

prova a dare emerge -1 xorg-drivers e poi i vari comandi che stai provando, startx e X -configure

----------

## walterino

Ho provato ora con emerge -1 xorg-drivers.

Poi con i comandi startx e X -configure, ma ottengo gli stessi errori sopraelencati.

----------

## k01

ma che scheda video hai?

----------

## mastrosaffi

Installa il tool lspci cosi vediamo che scheda video possiedi  :Wink: 

1) Emerge pciutils;

2) Fai partire il comando lspci e posta l'output;

Ci sentiamo ciao!

----------

## ago

Startx non ti darà mai nessun risultato perché al momento non hai twm e roba varia.

 *walterino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> INPUT_DEVICE="evdev synaptics"
> 
> ...

 

io ti consiglierei:

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau"

CFLAGS="march=native -O2"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
```

Poi lancia 

```
emerge -DuNav world
```

 e ti verranno installati gli altri driver per X

----------

## walterino

rispondo prima a mastrosaffi:

ho eseguito emerge e poi lspci. Questo è l'output:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 90)
> 
> ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JIR
> ...

 

poi rispondo ad ago:

Ho fatto esattamente anche quanto dettomi da ago, ma facendo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> startx
> 
> 

 

ancora nulla.

Una domanda: ma perchè le cose che mi state dicendo non le ho trovate anche sulla guida che ho utilizzato? Non dovrebbe essere semplice (seguendo attentemente la guida) installare i vari pacchetti?Last edited by walterino on Thu Jun 23, 2011 6:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## walterino

Last edited by walterino on Thu Jun 23, 2011 7:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

è opportuno non postare 2 messaggi di fila, leggi le linee guida  :Wink: 

Ad ogni modo io ti ho dato un suggerimento generale. Ad ogni modo hai marcato il supporto a nouveau nel kernel? ( sempre che la tua scheda sia supportata )

----------

## walterino

ok grazie.

cercherò di postare un messaggio alla volta. Sono stato tratto in inganno dal fatto che mi sono state date due indicazioni.

cmq, ho fatto quello che mi è stato detto. Il kernel è stato marcato con * al supporto "nouveau". come vedete credo di aver seguito le indicazioni, ma non capisco come mai il server x non funge...

qualche aiuto?

----------

## cloc3

 *walterino wrote:*   

> cmq, ho fatto quello che mi è stato detto. Il kernel è stato marcato con * al supporto "nouveau"

 

prova a ricompilare il supporto a nouvea come modulo.

dovrebbe risultare più facile fare una diagnosi del problema.

----------

## clamnce

Un saluto a tutti visto che è il mio primo messaggio.   :Very Happy: 

Mi intrometto perché proprio ieri ero alle prese con l'installazione di gentoo e dopo una prima fase piuttosto liscia l'avvio di xorg mi ha fatto impazzire incappando in messaggi come quelli riportati in questo post. Spero di avere così un chiarimento sulla procedura che ho seguito e magari scrivendo direttamente qui vedere se può essere utile per risolvere questo thread.

il messaggio

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) Failed to load module "nouveau" (module does not exist, 0) 

 

l'ho riscontrato solo quando per fare delle prove disinstallavo xf86-video-nouveau ma la parte che dice

 *Quote:*   

> Fatal server error:
> 
> no screens found 

 

me la sono portata dietro per un po' fino a che ho pensato di mettere tra i servizi in avvio udev con

```
rc-update add udev default
```

a quel punto le cose hanno cominciato a funzionare. Mi chiedevo se è corretto quel che ho fatto e se nel caso potesse aiutare walterino...

io ho optato per quella soluzione andando a logica e con quel po' di rudimenti che ho, ma si sa che la logica del neofita non è a prova di bomba quindi ditemi pure che è una castroneria. Il fatto è che con le vicissitudini hal, udev e affini credo che chi non è esperto rischia di fare un bel casino.

grazie comunque a tutti per le interessanti discussione che si trovano in questo forum

----------

## ago

 *clamnce wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> rc-update add udev default
> ```
> ...

 

```
amd64box ~ # rc-update show | grep "udev "

                 udev |                                        sysinit
```

----------

## clamnce

 *Quote:*   

> Codice:
> 
> amd64box ~ # rc-update show | grep "udev "
> 
>                  udev |                                        sysinit

 

ok, vado a cambiare...   :Very Happy: 

grazie!

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao, 

stesso problema anche qui:

startx mi da il seguente output:

```
xauth:  file /home/fbcyborg/.serverauth.11088 does not exist

xinit: giving up

xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused

xinit: server error
```

Se lancio xinit, KDE parte. Altrimenti niente.

----------

## bi-andrea

 :Question:  sembra strano, perchè dovrebbe lanciare la grafica con entrambi i comandi, ma da quello che ho capito non si usa xdm o qualsiasi logger grafico, giusto?

----------

## fbcyborg

 *bi-andrea wrote:*   

> ma da quello che ho capito non si usa xdm o qualsiasi logger grafico, giusto?

 

Scusami forse non ho capito la tua domanda o dubbio.

Comunque sì è strano perché ho almeno altri 2 ambienti dove startx funziona perfettamente, sia da root che da utente.

----------

## djinnZ

controlla che in /etc/X11 sia tutto aggiornato e che non hai problemi in home sui file di avvio.

----------

## fbcyborg

In realtà dentro /etc/X11 ho gli stessi identici file e directory che ho in un altro chroot dove non ho questo problema.

Per quel che riguarda i file di avvio, non saprei. L'unico significativo può essere ~/.xinitrc e al suo interno c'è "exec startkde".

Ora sto ultimando un aggiornamento, poi ricontrollo. Grazie.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho risolto!

Ho fatto un bel emerge -e @world, dato un dispatch-conf e aggiornato tutto.

Grazie!

----------

## djinnZ

 *la segreteria telefonica wrote:*   

> djinnZ è giunto alla sofferta determinazione d'abbandonare questa landa di lacrime ...

   :Mr. Green: 

----------

